# Official Backyard Challenge Scoring Thread



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome all you target maulers, 

Im want to open this thread by saying thank you to all who will be participating. This challenge was something new that a few of us wanted to try and use to spark interest in target archery. As a result, we have attracted more shooters than we had anticipated which we are all glad to see. Some of you know me, some of you don't, but I hope that you all have as much fun with this as I am having hosting it.

That said, here are the rules again for everyone to follow so that no one gets hammered by the others for not doing so.

*Please Read The Rules...*

1. Shoot will begin on 7/01/09 and will end on 9/30/09 (July-September) and is to be shot in your own back yard, your club range or where ever you have room to shoot safetly.

2. Maximum of 2 scores will be allowed for each participant each month for a total of 6 scores each.

3. Scores must be turned in by midnight on last day of each month. 

4. Total of 60 arrows per game, ALL TARGETS will be scored with a 5 point maximum for each arrow and a best possible score of 300 points per game, ALL X COUNTS are to be kept up with and TURNED IN WITH SCORES accordingly.

5. Each Target WILL have shooters name legibly written on it for Identification to the other participants (Please Print).

6. Each Target WILL be photographed by the shooter BEFORE and AFTER each game for Identification to the other participants (Time and Date stamp is not necessary).

7. There are no classes in this league. Any bow whether it be a hunting bow or a target bow may be used including recurves (No Crossbows Allowed).

8. 40yds to the target as measured with a tape measure (no range finders).

9. NFAA 5-spot, NFAA Single Spot, or NFAA Vegas Face targets only.

10. Scoring will consist of the following:
(5 Spot Target) Entire white area = 5 points, Entire blue area = 4 points.
(3 Spot Target) Entire yellow area = 5 points, blue and red rings = 4 points.
(1 Spot Target) Entire white area = 5 points, Entire blue area = 4 points. 

11. Participants are required to be registered by July 15th 2009.

12. Registration is to be sent by private message to me - "Patriot VFT" - so that I can put everyone in a spread sheet and keep up with it.

13. Registration simply needs to include AT Username, City and State and Equipment that is being used (Bow/arrows).

14. This is a non profit shoot, it is free to enter, there are no judges, it is based on the honor system, there will be no winners or losers, and everyone will be put in the order of score from highest to lowest with X count included.




Send me a message if you have any questions, 

Thank you again and I look forward to recieving your pics and scores. Have a great summer!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Viperarcher's First Score (July)*

Here are the first of many pics that you will see on this thread. 

Viperarcher is from Stonington, Maine. His prefered shooting combination is a Hoyt Ultra Elite and GT Ultralight 22s. He shot his first backyard challenge with a whopping score of 293 points and did well concidering he is usually out catching lobsters for a living and does not have alot of time to practice. He enjoys shooting 3D and has plans to become a top level ASA shooter one day. 

Unfortunately, he did not keep up with his X count while shooting :mg: and will be at a slight disadvantage if someone ties his score for the month as a result, But he shot really well!...give it up for Viperarcher!

:lol3:


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Congrats viper, nice shooting.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*ScottS71's First Score (July)*

Here ya go folks, here are the pics from one of our other competitors...

ScottS71 (MoTribute to some)

Scott posts all the way from Bonne Terre, Missouri....his shooting combination consists of a BowTech Tribute and Carbon Express Maxima 350 arrows. He enjoys deer hunting, snagging fish, camping and just about anything else you can do outdoors with your clothes on. We know he has a beautiful wife, so we wont speculate on that :embara: 

Scott told us that he works for a local prison, and that he is in the maintenance department. Apparently, he helps control the power for the entire prison. That may explain who ACTUALLY throws the switch many of us have often wondered about...ukey:...Anywho, Scott is a great guy and we have known him for a long long time. 

He shot very well and is currenly in 2nd place with a score of 260/10x

Give it up for ScottS71 :wav:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice shooting scott's!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Great job guys, hope to get my first one up soon!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Registered Shooters*

Just to let everyone know that we presently have 30 shooters registered. Registration will end at midnight tonight. If you want to register, send me a PM with the following information:

AT Username
City and State you reside in
Bow/Arrow combination you will be shooting

Thank you to all that have registered and good luck in your shooting. I will be posting scores and pics as they come in.

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Sweet, I was just directed to this thread and signed up.

Thanks for putting this on and doing the legwork!! :darkbeer:


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shooting viper! Seriously man, you should be doing the FITA rounds with groups like that!!! I want your secrets!

Great shooting Scott!

Your groups look like mine so I feel like a comrade. 

It's weird, cause indoor I can shoot 300s...must be 21+ yards that do a number on me.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

DariusXV said:


> Great shooting viper! Seriously man, you should be doing the FITA rounds with groups like that!!! I want your secrets!
> 
> Great shooting Scott!
> 
> ...



Thank you Darius. I'm really hoping to improve on that score. I made the dumb mistake of moving my sight about half way though the game, (boy was that ever a mistake) but once I got it where I wanted I actually shot much better the rest of the game. I'm gonna try and get my secone game in this coming Monday.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Registration is now -Closed-*

Thank you to all who have registered for the Backyard Challenge. Below is a list of the 35 registered archers we have for this event:

Boho
Buckyforever
Buttonbuckiller
Condude4
DariusXV
DDDArchery
DeadeyeD
Dhardegree
Doukima270
Ferretboy
Hotwheels
JayMc
Kimmiedawn
Macaholic
MN Chick
MoTribute
NE1 C my arrow
NJ-XT
Outback Jack
Patriot VFT
Paul Payne
Red1691
Rossi9s
Scott.Barrett
Shawnnv
Sizzle1usa
Southernboy
Spicman
Steve_T
Tazhunter0
tbirdrunner
TN Archer
Todd ID
Viperarcher
Watermedic23

Again, please send all pics of your targets and scores directly to me in a PM, please do not post the pics and scores yourself as you will be disqualified from the contest for doing so. Good luck in your shooting, and stay honest in your scoring. 

Thank you,
Thad


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Thad for putting the effort in. I needed a reason to fling a few

first one...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Do I see a 

*ChIcken Wing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Do I see a
> 
> *ChIcken Wing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Well, at least he kept it on the paper. :mg:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, at least he kept it on the paper. :mg:


EXACTLY

like the next to last arrow....crap

come on Prag....where's yours?

I heard ole jarlicker was too CHICKIN for a 40yd target......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> like the next to last arrow....crap
> 
> ...


I decided to bow out of this competition and give you a chance to take LAST PLACE. :shade: Didn't want to hog that position all year.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Uhoh!*

We have our second WOOPS! in the contest...Viperarcher was the first to do this and now Macaholic has done it again....

*PLEASE DO NOT POST YOUR OWN SCORE PICS*

Macaholic decided to post his own pictures of his scores. I would have disqualified him upon doing so since he apparently could not see well enough to read the rules despite the overwhelmingly LARGE glasses pictured in his avatar... 

He did however pm me and let me know that he knew he had made a mystake, and his pictures are indeed clear enough that we can all see the before and after pics as well as the holes in his target. So, since he had a bogey at 12:00 high on the target, I have decided to let his post stand.

I hope this does not upset the others, but afterall, this is a new thing and I know people are not use to having to send pictures for scores so I am trying to be understanding. Everyone should get more familiar as time goes by.

Good Shooting Macaholic...


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Tazhunter0 First Score (July)*

Here is a score from Tazhunter0...

Tazhunter posts on AT from Ottowa, Ontario Canada...Aye!

We know very little about this guy other than he shoots a PSE MoneyMaker and Victory HV22 arrows, and apparently uses fingers. At least that is what I get when I look at his target in the top left corner. Otherwise, he must be telling us all we are number one!....in any case, I have to say he shot very well and scored a 265...I might mention that we all need to be keeping up with an X count, it may be humbling when it comes to a tie breaker...

Here are his score pics


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*DDDArchery First Score (July)*

Here is the first score from DDDArchery

Did that just say DDD :embara:

He posts all the way from Niles, Ohio and his shooting combo is a Mathews Conquest and PSE X Weaves. His hobbies include Archery and Pornography :twitch: 

:set1_chores030: OOPS! my bad ukey: I meant Photography. Anywho, he shot really great with a score of 256/5x in his first Backyard Challenge! 

lets give it up for DDDArchery :wav:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Patriot VFT said:


> Here is a score from Tazhunter0...
> 
> Tazhunter posts on AT from Ottowa, Ontario Canada...Aye!
> 
> ...


*From TEXAS!!! No Yankee here!!!
I'll get the X count on the next one. Thanks for posting them for me.
Chris*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Oops!*

:set1_thinking: I must have looked at the wrong shooter...

Ok...My mistake, Tazhunter0 is from DFW, TX


Sorry Tazhunter0,...Hope your not too upset


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Patriot VFT said:


> :set1_thinking: I must have looked at the wrong shooter...
> 
> Ok...My mistake, Tazhunter0 is from DFW, TX
> 
> ...


Having Fun right now!! Why get upset? Wish I knew if there was any other finger shooters in this, but I guess I can do my best and whip up on some release shooters and have fun doing it!! hahahaha
See ya
Chris


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well Thad I guess you can go ahead and take my name off because I doubt I'll ever get to shoot this months or maybe even next months.:mg: Hopefully when it's all said and done it will all be better.:wink:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sorry Charlie...*

Im sorry to hear that Charlie, but I understand your circumstances.

I'll call you soon..


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

*????*

What if someone is shooting a five spot target and hits outside the blue where it normally counts as zero?

I was just thinking, the single spot is scored a 5 for anything in the white and a 4 for anything in the blue ,for this challenge. Where as in a normal tournament it would be 5,4,3,2,1. 
A five spot is 5 for the white and 4 for the blue. Anything outside that is a big goose egg, normally.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Scoring an NFAA target*

Just for clarification, 

Understand that in official NFAA indoor 20 yard competition, the following would be the case:

5 spot target:
White area including X ring = 5 points
ANY blue ring = 4 points
ANY arrow shot outside of ANY blue ring = 0

1 spot target:
White area including X ring = 5 points
First blue ring = 4 points
Second blue ring = 3 points
Third blue ring = 2 points
Fourth blue ring = 1 point
ANY arrow shot outside of ANY blue ring = 0

3 spot vegas face target:
Inner yellow ring including baby X ring = 10 points
Outer yellow ring = 9 points
First red ring = 8
Second red ring = 7
Outer blue ring = 6
Any arrow shot outside of blue ring = 0


That said...the scoring rules for this challenge are as follows:

5 spot:
White area in center = 5 points
Any blue ring = 4 points
Anything shot outside of the blue rings = 0

1 spot:
White area in center = 5 points
ANY blue ring = 4 points
Anything shot outside of the blue rings = 0

3 spot:
Entire yellow area = 5 points
Any red or blue ring = 4 points
Anything shot outside of blue ring = 0


I hope that I answered your question TN Archer...let me know if I did not.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> What if someone is shooting a five spot target and hits outside the blue where it normally counts as zero?
> 
> I was just thinking, the single spot is scored a 5 for anything in the white and a 4 for anything in the blue ,for this challenge. Where as in a normal tournament it would be 5,4,3,2,1.
> A five spot is 5 for the white and 4 for the blue. Anything outside that is a big goose egg, normally.


I could be totally wrong but I think that what TN ARCHER is trying to say is that the people shooting the one spot are at an advantage over the folks that are shooting the five spot or even the vegas face. The scoring area for a "4" is much larger on the one spot, where if you scored some of these "4" shots on the five spot target or vegas face they would have been "0". 

Of course, this is just my interpretation. I'll be shooting a five spot (when I ever get the chance to get to this ) and I'm sure I'm going to have some flingers. :mg: But it's all good, this is just for fun anyway. :darkbeer:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Target Advantage*

I agree. Shooting a 1 spot in this challenge definately has an advantage over a 5 spot or a 3 spot. I left that up to the individual shooter so that he or she could choose which one they wanted to shoot. This was all for fun and I will take what I learn and apply it to the next challenge that I host.


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks for your efforts. i will get some scores in next week. i`m getting ready to go to a field shoot tomorrow in neosho, mo. should be great weather. it finally cooled off a bit.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

spicman said:


> thanks for your efforts. *i will get some scores in next week.* i`m getting ready to go to a field shoot tomorrow in neosho, mo. should be great weather. it finally cooled off a bit.


Yeah, and I'll be watchin' to make sure you don't fudge.. LOL! 

Neosho? We still shooting in the money class, if it's just you and me? :darkbeer: 

And I agree, I appreciate all your efforts putting this on. Awesome idea and just plain ol' fun to boot. :darkbeer:


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Yeah, and I'll be watchin' to make sure you don't fudge.. LOL!
> 
> Neosho? We still shooting in the money class, if it's just you and me? :darkbeer:
> 
> And I agree, I appreciate all your efforts putting this on. Awesome idea and just plain ol' fun to boot. :darkbeer:


somebody needs to keep an eye on my shootin`!!!too help find the arrows when i miss!!!

ya, i guess i can donate to the cause. lay your money down and let the arrows fly!!


cheers :darkbeer:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Todd_ID First and Second Score (July)*

Here are the score pics from Todd_ID...

Todd comes to us from Clarkston Washington. He shot well with a score of 271/13x and 275/13x. This takes care of him for the month...His weapon of choice is a Mathews Switchback using Easton Fatboys. Great shooting Todd!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Tazhunter0 Second Score (July)*

Here are the pics from Tazhunter's second score...I also want to make sure that we ALL know he is from Texas...He shot very well with a 258/4x which winds him up for the month. Thank you for shooting with us Tazhunter0...we look forward to seeing your scores for August!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Patriot VFT said:


> Here are the pics from Tazhunter's second score...I also want to make sure that we ALL know he is from Texas...He shot very well with a 258/4x which winds him up for the month. Thank you for shooting with us Tazhunter0...we look forward to seeing your scores for August!


*You got it right. Having fun is what it is all about. See ya in August with some more scores.
Chris *


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*NE1Cmyarrow First Score (July)*

Here are the first score pics from NE1Cmyarrow...

NE1 posts from Harrison Arkansas where he enjoys pulling on his bow and banging on his guitar...His shooting combination consists of a Mathews Switchback and GT X Cutter arrows. He shot a 5 spot target and did very well with it shooting a 251/13x...he only had one get away from him. He said he looked through his scope and got on the wrong spot. It was a spot on Spicman's target who shot next to him. Lets hear it for NE1Cmyarrow!

:mracoustic:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Spicman's First Score (July)*

Here are the first score pics for Spicman...

He also lives in Harrison Arkansas and enjoys shooting with NE1Cmyarrow, riding his motorcycle and spending time with his family...He shot really well concidering he shot a 5 spot target and is currently in 4th position with a 270/20x...great shooting Spicman!


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

great shooting guys and nice for someone to jump in and help out running this just have 2 wishs for me.

Wish #1 I had seen this post earlier where i could have joined.

Wish #2 I had someplace to shoot 40yds LOL.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Next time, I'm going to try to stay on my target.. :embara:

What's bad is that I caught myself doing it more than once after I originally slung that first one. :BangHead:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ferretboy's First Score Pics (July)*

Here are the first score pics for Ferretboy...

Ferretboy comes to us from Pekin Illinois...He enjoys shooting ASA and recently won the Illinois state championship there. His shooting combination is a Pearson Z34 with Victory HV22 arrows. He shot his first score under the headlights of his truck and did suprisingly well with a 275/11x Great Shooting!


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Nice shooting guys. 

Thad I'll be shooting my second game sometime this week.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Man Shooting is eazy, that computer thing trying to move photos cut paste send is tough! hope they make it!!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Red1691 First Scoring Pics (July)*

Here are the first score pics for Red1691...

He comes to us from Meldrim Georgia. His shooting combination consists of a PSE Shark X NI and Easton ACC 3-28 arrows. He is a car dealer and enjoys shooting and grilling on the weekends. He shot very well with a 279/19x. Lets have a big welcome for Red1691...

:wav:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*JayMc First Scoring Pics (July)*

Here are the first scoring pics from JayMc...

Jay comes to us from Franklin Tennessee. He shot at a 5 spot target and did very well shooting a 285/17x. Lets have a big hand for JayMc...

:set1_applaud:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*DDDArchery Second Score Pics (July)*

Here are the second score pics for DDDArchery...

This winds him up for the month of July and he has done well having a combined score of 516/11x. Lets give it up for DDDArchery!

:thumbs_up


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Here is were you all stand!*

I just wanted to give you all a heads up as to where you stood against the other shooters. Note, not all scores have came in yet. I will be posting the final July results on the last day of the month...here is how its looking right now...

Todd ID - 546/26x - (2 scores for July)
Tazhunter0 - 523/4x - (2 scores for July)
DDDArchery - 516/11x - (2 scores for July)
viperarcher - 293/0x (warning for posting own pics)
JayMc - 285/17x
Macaholic - 284/17x (warning for posting own pics)
red1691 - 279/19x
Ferretboy - 275/11x (warning for posting own pics)
Condude4 - 273/14x (warning for posting own pics)
Spicman - 270/20x
MoTribute - 260/10x
NE1 C my arrow - 251/13x

Please keep in mind these are not the official results, everyone will need to turn in 2 scores for July. *PLEASE!* do not post your own pics and scores. It makes it really hard for me to keep up with things...

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

JayMc! Awesome shooting on the five spot! :darkbeer:

I was wondering if anyone else beside Spicman and I were going to use them. 


I've got to get my groove on... Last place. :embara:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> JayMc! Awesome shooting on the five spot! :darkbeer:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else beside Spicman and I were going to use them.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will use them, but not for all 5 spots. I'm shooting it one spot at a time in 12 arrow rounds. With Navigators a dozen arrows seem to fit fine.

I have some single spot targets on the way, but I might stick with the 5 spot. Does anyone care if I cut them up and use one spot at a time on cardboard?


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

*backyard shoot`in*

congrates to ne1c my arrow!! he got his groove on today!! good shooting buddy. now get them pics sent in.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*ScottS71 Second Score Pics (July)*

Here are the second set of score pics for ScottS71...

this finishes him off for the month with a total score of 518/19x

Thats some good shootin rite thur!


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

spicman said:


> congrates to ne1c my arrow!! he got his groove on today!! good shooting buddy. now get them pics sent in.


Blind Hog, my friend.. Blind Hog. 

Second half went a little better, but still had a flyer on the first half. ukey:

Working on sending the pics right now. :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Man... i wish I'd seen this thread a month ago... I'm in for the next one
Paul


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*NE1Cmyarrow Second Score Pics (July)*

Here is the second round for July from NE1Cmyarrow...

He is doing very well in the competition and shot a 527/35x for the month. Great shooting guys...keep it up!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Spicman Second Score Pics (July)*

Here are the final score pics for July from Spicman!

He is currently in second place with a 529/34x on a 5 spot target :mg:

You guys better be fine tuning your game pretty soon!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hotwheels First Score (July)*

Here is one from Hotwheels...

He is from Kingston Ontario. He shot very well with a score of 242/7x.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*JayMc Second Score (July)*

Here is the second score for JayMc, He shot a 282/12x which takes care of him for the month. Great shooting!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Macaolic Second Score (July)*

Here is his second score for the month...


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Red1691 Second Score (July)*

Here are Red's second round score pics...


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*July Score Results are in!*

Ok...just so you all know...

There were 9 shooters that turned in 2 scores for the month and 5 that turned in only 1 score. They are as follows in order of score from highest to lowest. 

1st - JayMc - 567/29x
2nd - red1691 - 552/31x
3rd - Macaholic - 552/21x

Todd ID - 546/26x
Spicman - 529/34x
NE1 C my arrow - 527/35x
Tazhunter0 - 523/4x
MoTribute - 518/19x
DDDArchery - 516/11x

viperarcher - 293/0x
TN Archer - 284/26x
Ferretboy - 275/11x
Condude4 - 273/14x
Hotwheels - 242/7x



Great Shooting guys and tank you all for participating. Please go back through the thread and make sure that I did not leave anyone out and that your score pics got posted and that your score is correct. I hope to see more scores next month. I did not get a chance to shoot this month due to work, so I will continue to be a spectator for now. I may shoot a round or 2 before this thing is over...

Good luck to all of you next month...

Thad


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

P.M. sent. I turned in two scores to you .


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

what are you talking about i got just about all X's?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

viperarcher - send patriot a PM with your X count from the round and I'm sure he'll update it. If you didn't keep up with the X count he can't assume one for you. Did you shoot a 2nd round in July?


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Correct*

JayMc is correct Cory, you did not keep up with your X count on your target, and I could not just guess at the number of them. I reminded you to do that when you got ready to shoot your second score which I have not yet recieved. If you sent me your second score pics I did not recieve a PM about it.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*TN Archer Second Score (July)*

I dont know how I missed it, but here is TN Archer's second score pics


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Score Corrections*

I didnt know it, but I already had TN Archers second score. After adding his scores together, some of the shooters moved down. I am sorry for the correction, but this is how it all shook out in the end.

1st - JayMc - 567/29x
2nd - TN Archer - 561/38x
3rd - red1691 - 552/31x

Macaholic - 552/21x
Todd ID - 546/26x
Spicman - 529/34x
NE1 C my arrow - 527/35x
Tazhunter0 - 523/4x
MoTribute - 518/19x
DDDArchery - 516/11x

viperarcher - 293/0x
Ferretboy - 275/11x
Condude4 - 273/14x
Hotwheels - 242/7x


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Complaints Department*

If anyone is dissatisfied with the results, or has a question as to thier score, please feel free to contact me. I hope this month was fun for you and I hope that you will compete next month and continue through to september for a shot at the highest score.

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Patriot VFT said:


> If anyone is dissatisfied with the results, or has a question as to thier score, please feel free to contact me. I hope this month was fun for you and I hope that you will compete next month and continue through to september for a shot at the highest score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Thad


You'll get no complaints from me and I appreciate all your hard work. :darkbeer: I'm having a great time just getting out and shooting. It's cool that you're taking time out of your personal schedule to compile all the pics, scores and info and post them up here.

Thanks again for hosting this shoot, and first and foremost.. Let's all remember that this is just for fun.  

:darkbeer:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Lets hear it for JayMc!!! Good shooting buddy!!

Keep up the good work Thad. Your doing fine.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am not doing the challenge anymore, I have to much going on! you all have fun!


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

great shooting jaymc!! and thanks again thad.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Good shootin' Jaymac!
it's on now

....and Patriot....what's up with no score??????
I appreciate your efforts to tally the shoot.....but you gotta play too:darkbeer:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I challenge the rest of ya to shoot a 30 with NO X's!!!

if you do..... I'll make a custom AT decal for you


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

My backyard 285 with 29 X's


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

Line cutter775 said:


> My backyard 285 with 29 X's


oooooppps typical me....but this time a month late and no dollars short....good luck everyone and cut those line's :darkbeer:


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice shooting JayMc!! :darkbeer: 

Can't wait to get in some rounds this month! BTW, is there a penalty for switching up equipment during the shoot? 

I've got back to a longer ATA bow, but everything else is the same.


----------

